# Can a Spiral Bit be sharpened???



## jjmill1980 (Dec 15, 2009)

I recently started using a 1/2" diameter spiral bit to do some template routing. I am wondering if these spendy bits can be sharpened, either professionally or by myself?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Well yes and no,but they will not cut the same diam..just buy a new one and be done with it...and you can pick them at your font door in about 3 to 5 days...


MLCS solid carbide router bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/pages/bt_solid.html#spiral_down_anchor


==========



jjmill1980 said:


> I recently started using a 1/2" diameter spiral bit to do some template routing. I am wondering if these spendy bits can be sharpened, either professionally or by myself?


----------



## jjmill1980 (Dec 15, 2009)

Cost is the issue here. The spiral bit that I am using is a 1/2" shank with a cutting depth of 2". This bit cost me about $85. If I could get it sharpened when the time comes versus shelling out another $85, I would be more than willing to deal with the difference in diameter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Then I will say go for it,,the normal joe blow can't resharpen them so the cost will be almost the same as a new one from MLCS..it's your money 

=========



jjmill1980 said:


> Cost is the issue here. The spiral bit that I am using is a 1/2" shank with a cutting depth of 2". This bit cost me about $85. If I could get it sharpened when the time comes versus shelling out another $85, I would be more than willing to deal with the difference in diameter.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

*Morning*

Bob got it about right. Hard to get saw blades sharpened around where I live, don't know of anyplace to do router bits. At least not locally. 
Here's another source for spiral bits. I haven't found any cheaper than this place. 
Spiral Bits : cripedistributing.com


----------



## jjmill1980 (Dec 15, 2009)

Bob & John, 

Thanks for the resouces. This brings up another question. The bit I use has a cutting length of 2", this is because I use it to cut through dimensonal lumber (2X8) which has a nominal thickness of 1-1/2" (give or take). I use a template to do this and I cut about 1/3 of the thickness each time. If I replace my current bit with one that cuts say 1", would this work? Since I am only cutting approximately 1/2" at a time??? On the final pass (1-1/2" deep) wood the shank be rubbing against the work piece and burning it or maybe even damaging the bit from excessive heat???


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

jjmill1980 said:


> I recently started using a 1/2" diameter spiral bit to do some template routing. I am wondering if these spendy bits can be sharpened, either professionally or by myself?


Magnate has a sharpening service and they list spiral bits on their price list so you might want to give them a call and get a quote:

http://magnate.net/index.cfm?event=showSharpening

I haven't used their sharpening service yet but I have been real happy with the router bits that I have ordered from them!


----------



## jjmill1980 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Greg!

If I can manage to use a shorter bit I am on board with Bob and John. However I don't know if this is going to be a problem. Any one have experience/knowledge here? Can a spiral bit with say a 1-1/4" cutting height be used, with no adverse side effects, to cut material that is 1-1/2"+??? Any info here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Got a micrometer? You would have to check the cutting edges and shaft to see if they are the same. If the shaft is larger, you might have a burning problem.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I don't buy high price bits the norm,I can't recall where I got the long ones (carb.)from but I would say off eBay the norm, but I do recall what I paid for the long one ( 18.oo dollars) you can find them all over eBay..

http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools
=========


jjmill1980 said:


> Thanks Greg!
> 
> If I can manage to use a shorter bit I am on board with Bob and John. However I don't know if this is going to be a problem. Any one have experience/knowledge here? Can a spiral bit with say a 1-1/4" cutting height be used, with no adverse side effects, to cut material that is 1-1/2"+??? Any info here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

Yikes, that third one from the left made the hair stand up on my neck!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Here's another source for spiral bits. I haven't found any cheaper than this place.
> Spiral Bits : cripedistributing.com


That's an interesting one. I didn't know Bosch did solid carbide. They are certainly cheap. 
I was intrigued by the 3/4" ones. They seem to have 3/4" shanks too. What would THEY fit?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> That's an interesting one. I didn't know Bosch did solid carbide. They are certainly cheap.
> I was intrigued by the 3/4" ones. They seem to have 3/4" shanks too. What would THEY fit?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Hi Peter - those would be CNC.. Yeah, pretty cheap price for name brand bits too. Haven't heard about counterfeiting in the tooling industry but don't know why not..:wacko:. makes ya think though.. Have have gotten several bits from this guy with no issues though.


----------



## jjmill1980 (Dec 15, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi Peter - those would be CNC.. Yeah, pretty cheap price for name brand bits too. Haven't heard about counterfeiting in the tooling industry but don't know why not..:wacko:. makes ya think though.. Have have gotten several bits from this guy with no issues though.


Yeah I had to wonder to. I punched int "Bosch 86024M" into google found that the 1-1/2" bit retails for $89. I think it is definitely worth a shot to try this guys bits for $20. Thanks again for the reference!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I found them here, too. This supplier also has some cheap DW stuff as well.

MHS Inc @ Amazon.com: Bosch


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ebay has also been a pretty good source for me. You have to be careful though, sometimes you get the bear, sometimes the bear gets you. I managed to pick up an Amana RC1084 (3/4" 2 flute straight plunge w/replaceable cutters) for $15+5. Shows up elsewhere for about $95. But on the other hand I've picked up some stuff I wish I hadn't also. 
Been trying to keep an eye out for a 7/16 spiral that didn't want my first born. Lee Valley has them for $110 :nono:
Anyway, Cripe has been a pretty good supplier for me. Router bits as well as other things. I order some painting supplies from them last summer also.:wacko:


----------

